# Getting close to ordering!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

A silvia......but then I saw the Ascaso Dream. It's a tad more expensive. Does the price reflect the retro design or does it really compete with the Silvia?

All things being equal (which they probably aren't!), is the Silvia the general preference over the Ascaso?

If so, what make the difference between the two please?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

nicholasj said:


> A silvia......but then I saw the Ascaso Dream. It's a tad more expensive. Does the price reflect the retro design or does it really compete with the Silvia?
> 
> All things being equal (which they probably aren't!), is the Silvia the general preference over the Ascaso?
> 
> If so, what make the difference between the two please?


Buy a second hand Silvia... Point is they are well built & last well enough to be a good prospect 2nd hand, spend the rest on upgrading your grinder


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is your budget ( inclusive of grinder ? )


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What is your budget ( inclusive of grinder ? )


Well the Silvia and Eureka grinder are at the extreme tops......which is what I'm looking at. So £650 odd. I need to pay shipping and would like to add a base.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I am considering a silvia and eureka too... Think my espresso . Com are doing silvia and rocky for £599... Not sure what they are like as a company though, but think the rocky is ok pairing. I really want to buy brand new on the machine as i want to start it on nothing but bottled water and im a sucker for brand new things.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not sure there is any real comparison between the Ascaso and the Silvia.

The Ascaso uses a thermoblock, which is just a heated water path. This is unlikely to produce a stable temperature during the shot (especially a double). In addition the steam is likely to be lackluster.

The Silvia has a single boiler design. There is a large temperature fluctuation with the Silvia (around 10-14deg C I think) so you need to learn at what point in this fluctuation the right temp for your shot is (or install a PID), this is called temperature surfing. However once the shot is started the temp drop is small. You also get good steaming power on the Silvia.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I, like you, did a lot of research on a new machine much to the wife's annoyance! I ended up getting a 2nd hand (6 months old) Silvia V4 mainly for its durability and the fact I only drink espresso's. I certainly didn't buy it for its looks. I'm tempted by the Rocky grinder too and eventually would like the base so it all looks good in the kitchen and I don't get moaned at for any mess.

Only trouble is the more time I spend on here the more I want to upgrade - ahh!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont bother with the rockey, much better options out there


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> I, like you, did a lot of research on a new machine much to the wife's annoyance! I ended up getting a 2nd hand (6 months old) Silvia V4 mainly for its durability and the fact I only drink espresso's. I certainly didn't buy it for its looks. I'm tempted by the Rocky grinder too and eventually would like the base so it all looks good in the kitchen and I don't get moaned at for any mess.
> 
> Only trouble is the more time I spend on here the more I want to upgrade - ahh!!


yes I agree. But thanks to all information on here I'm pretty much now sold on the Silvia and probably a Eureka. The latter against those views in favour of a superior grinder second hand!

but then a PID, tamp, scales etc.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

£2-250 Silvia £350 on grinder £100 tamper, jug, scales - Sounds about right...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

After much thought, i decided on a duo temp pro and ordered one... Being desperate for a new toy, and hearing the silvia would be too similar to a classic i decided i wanted something a bit different. So gonna give the sage ago... Also the fact i could get the dtp on BNPL with 6 years replacement garantee helped, as i now have a nice chunk for grinder in January too. Really interested to run this side by side with my classic and see how it stands up. I did ask wife if i could get dual boiler but she laughed when i said how much it was. One day. Silvia is a great machine just thought id try the new kid on the block.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Unless buying new is really important to you, then you should look out for a second hand machine and grinder, you could probably afford a small HX machine and Mazzer SJ for the upper limit of your budget, will last you longer and give you better results if you understand what you're doing.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the Duo Temp Pro has a more accurate control of its brew temp (cant remember who said this or where I read it), it would be interesting to stick a thermometer in the basket and see how it stacks up to the Silvia and Classic.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I think the Duo Temp Pro has a more accurate control of its brew temp (cant remember who said this or where I read it), it would be interesting to stick a thermometer in the basket and see how it stacks up to the Silvia and Classic.


Yeah apparently so. It has a pid as standard, but it cant be monitered... To be honest i have read nothing but good things. And the temp stability and pre infusion might just make enough of a difference to warrant the purchase. I will pair it with a nice grinder after christmas and see how i get on.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It is often possible to measure the temperature of the brew water by removing the shower screen and gasket (not sure this applies to a SDTP) and poking a k-type thermocouple just inside the group, where the water comes out.

It may not be worth the bother to you, but out of pure geekery it would be interesting to know if it maintains a stable temp whilst idle and whilst pulling a shot.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah that would be interesting, i did read its stable to plus or minus 1 degree, but not sure where i read that, i have gone over so much information/reviews/comparisons about it the last few days...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah that would be interesting, i did read its stable to plus or minus 1 degree, but not sure where i read that, i have gone over so much information/reviews/comparisons about it the last few days...


Did you find any info on temp stability during the shot? Small boilers or machines that rely entirely on thermoblocks often suffer over a 30-40ml shot, but each machine should obviously stand on its own merits.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Did you find any info on temp stability during the shot? Small boilers or machines that rely entirely on thermoblocks often suffer over a 30-40ml shot, but each machine should obviously stand on its own merits.


Not to sure to be honest. It was a really difficult purchase for the fact that very little tests like that have been done, all i have read is that some well respected members on here have been impressed with the quality if the shots. I assume it remains quite stable as that is the main selling point but could not say for sure


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Burnzy said:


> After much thought, i decided on a duo temp pro and ordered one... Being desperate for a new toy, and hearing the silvia would be too similar to a classic i decided i wanted something a bit different. So gonna give the sage ago... Also the fact i could get the dtp on BNPL with 6 years replacement garantee helped, as i now have a nice chunk for grinder in January too. Really interested to run this side by side with my classic and see how it stands up. I did ask wife if i could get dual boiler but she laughed when i said how much it was. One day. Silvia is a great machine just thought id try the new kid on the block.


The problem you have there is asking and honesty. It's a nice little machine the DB, but I don't think it looks expensive. Just stick it on the work top and if pushed say it's the duo temp pro? ;-)

Only kidding, hope it goes well with the new machine


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I will order a Silvia as this does seem the best option by far for the price. I'd like to add the PID but this will have to wait as it will take costs too high. For the grinder either a Mahlkonig Vario or a Eureka Mignog mk2. Any recommendations here please?

Then a few essential, like a good tamp and perhaps scales.

For price this seems well matched?


----------

